# Where is the OIL Filter?



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...ibrary/40489-cruze-diesel-oil-change-diy.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...0945-cruze-diesel-diy-fuel-filter-change.html


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Oil filter (cartridge type) rear of engine, passenger side.....it appears removal is easier with the right front wheel removed and access through the inner fender.....there are several members that report the filter was fairly easy to access from above.

Fuel filter, undercar, just ahead of the passenger side rear wheel....

Be calm.....someone will have pictures or a tutorial for you.....the forum is rather quiet on Sundays.

Rob


----------



## D.A.N. 1400 (May 31, 2015)

Hey thanks guys I actually found the do-it-yourself links on this site on my own. I was coming back to post the link in my own thread when I saw you beat me to it. 100% worth a sticky in my book. Thanks again, now I am headed back to the store to get the right oil I bought dexos 1 instead of 2. Oh well live and learn. Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

leave the car level and turn the wheels left, piece of cake


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Access from top is easy peasey...hope fully your local store has a low-saps oil, dexos2 labeled might be difficult to find over the counter


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

D.A.N. 1400 said:


> Hey thanks guys I actually found the do-it-yourself links on this site on my own. I was coming back to post the link in my own thread when I saw you beat me to it. 100% worth a sticky in my book. Thanks again, now I am headed back to the store to get the right oil I bought dexos 1 instead of 2. Oh well live and learn. Thanks for the quick replies.


Welcome to the forum. Let me know if you have any questions about my DIY's


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Mobile one ESP is a good over the counter oil. Still going to the dealer for the oil filter.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Robby said:


> Oil filter (cartridge type) rear of engine, passenger side.....it appears removal is easier with the right front wheel removed and access through the inner fender.....there are several members that report the filter was fairly easy to access from above.
> Rob


Great now you have to remove a tire to change oil? I have the gasoline cruze. On my 2003 S-10 4.3L pickup I have to remove both front tires to change the spark plugs, especially the #3 plug that's right behind the steering colum shaft. That was a stupid idea.
However on my '66 chevelle with a big block 454 I can change the oil and plugs without removing anything. 
Ahhh the good ole days.........


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BU54 said:


> Great now you have to remove a tire to change oil? I have the gasoline cruze. On my 2003 S-10 4.3L pickup I have to remove both front tires to change the spark plugs, especially the #3 plug that's right behind the steering colum shaft. That was a stupid idea.
> However on my '66 chevelle with a big block 454 I can change the oil and plugs without removing anything.
> Ahhh the good ole days.........


you do not need to remove the tire

its perfectable accessible from the top.

however, cuz you gotta put something under the car to catch the oil from the pan, you may also while under there pull out the filter there, its easier if you turn the wheels left for some more room


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

BU54 said:


> Great now you have to remove a tire to change oil? I have the gasoline cruze. On my 2003 S-10 4.3L pickup I have to remove both front tires to change the spark plugs, especially the #3 plug that's right behind the steering colum shaft. That was a stupid idea.
> However on my '66 chevelle with a big block 454 I can change the oil and plugs without removing anything.
> Ahhh the good ole days.........


I'm living this right now. I did a valve cover on my Jeep yesterday, and I had to remove the coolant tank, disconnect the heater core lines, a handful of wire harness clips, unplug all 3 coils and fuel injectors, and remove the intake and the oil fill tube. I'm hoping that I don't have to disconnect fuel lines or remove the power steering pump to get to the other side.


----------

